
Container Linux on the Desktop - mef
https://docs.google.com/a/jessfraz.com/presentation/d/17Hml1iFqdXElxOcrh9caQSC5px5mDgaS015Vhaz42ZY/
======
simosx
I wrote a similar guide that uses unprivileged LXD containers,
[https://blog.simos.info/how-to-run-graphics-accelerated-
gui-...](https://blog.simos.info/how-to-run-graphics-accelerated-gui-apps-in-
lxd-containers-on-your-ubuntu-desktop/)

I think that with LXD containers it is easier to set up. I am looking forward
to see a guide for this so that I can compare the steps.

